# Can't get Touch OSC working



## willie45 (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi

I have this on my iPad and trying to connect to Logic on my MBP. Logic recognises it ( see screenshot ) and Touch recognised my MBP as a host but when I press the host on my iPad to connect I just get a spinning wheel at the top of my iPad next to the networks connection signal thing and nothing happens. obviously seeing each other but can't connect.

Can someone point me in the right direction please?


----------



## willie45 (Jun 17, 2020)

I got it working. I hadn't got the MIDI Bridge software running 

However, does anyone know how to get it to talk to Kontakt? It works fine with Logic but doesn't seem to interact with Kontakt at all


----------



## willie45 (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm wondering if I really need to buy Osculator to get this working properly. I got it working with Logic using the pre-made template but I don't like it at all. It didn't work with Kontakt plug-in though oddly Kontakt dials moved the dials on my iPad template!  

When I make a template it won't talk to anything. Hmmm....


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 18, 2020)

willie45 said:


> I'm wondering if I really need to buy Osculator to get this working properly. I got it working with Logic using the pre-made template but I don't like it at all. It didn't work with Kontakt plug-in though oddly Kontakt dials moved the dials on my iPad template!
> 
> When I make a template it won't talk to anything. Hmmm....


Upload your template, let me know what you’re trying to do and I’ll take a look.


----------



## willie45 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi Alex. thank you kindly. I realised I had the instrument set to the wrong port in Kontakt standalone and its working now I've sorted it so I'm good with the home made templates now.

I'm still not sure what's happening in the Logic Plug - in. The "Logic Pad" template that Touch comes with, will control Kontakt in a way I don't like and I wanted to re-map them using the "Learn:" function but it won't do it? Will the templates they supply not allow this or am I messing something else up?

thank you


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 18, 2020)

If memory serves, the Logic Pad template populates the dials on the Software Instrument page with whatever host automation parameters are "published" to Touch OSC via the active instrument. It's not really designed to be customised.

The simplest way to control Kontakt, assuming you want to control dynamics etc, is to set up a faders in Touch OSC that transmit midi CC via the Bridge app. In otherwords, emulate what a basic midi control surface would do.


----------



## willie45 (Jun 18, 2020)

Well that explans the Logic Pad behaviour.

I intend to make a simple Synchron player template with 4 sliders for expression, dynamic crossover, vibrato , volume and 8 buttons for articulations normally reserved for key switches.I will do similar ones for some Kontakt instruments.

The Logic pad is probably good for many functions as is. 

Now that I’ve learned where I’ve been going wrong I feel semi-confident. 

There amazing capability now but for a non - techie there’s quite a bit of basic learning so thanks again for your help.

William


----------



## willie45 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi Alex, seems I'm not that clear after all! If you're still following this thread, can you please tell me if I want to use buttons in Touch to replace the key Dimension controllers in Synchron player which type of button should I use; push, toggle, or something else?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 19, 2020)

Hey Will,
I've never used the VSL stuff so I don't know for sure. Try push first, that's what I use for my Spitfire stuff. If it doesn't work, no harm in experimenting.


----------



## willie45 (Jun 19, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Hey Will,
> I've never used the VSL stuff so I don't know for sure. Try push first, that's what I use for my Spitfire stuff. If it doesn't work, no harm in experimenting.




Thanks. I did try, but now it isn't speaking to Synchron player, though I thought I enabled it in MIDI prefs. One day I'll actually get around to playing with the instruments


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 19, 2020)

Haha! You could make sure that Midi Bridge is running. I've lost track of the amount of times I've neglected to do that.


----------

